# Bridgeport Quill Stop ?



## kennyd (Mar 3, 2009)

I know it's 1/2x20, but is it RH or LH thread?

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Quill-Stop/G9306


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Mar 3, 2009)

The Bridgeport is RH I made a stop or two and used a regular tap to make the 
threads. Sure is handy. I hated to run that factory stop up and down, you can 
only turn it about a half turn at a time and it takes FOREVER to move a ways.
  ...lew...


----------



## John S (Mar 4, 2009)

Not too obvious from the pic how it works, any explanations or other / better designs please ?

JS.


----------



## kvom (Mar 4, 2009)

The hole is theaded and the two halves are hinged with a spring to close them; you open it up and clamp it onto the threaded rod at the level you want. I just ordered one from Enco yesterday.


----------



## DavHJ (Mar 4, 2009)

This is the one That I have put on my mill
http://grizzly.com/products/Quick-Quill-Stop/G7316

Dave


----------

